# My new dogma 2 finally done!



## kevosinn (Feb 25, 2012)

Just finished her up! rides so good!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2007)

*Congratulations.* I am trying to figure out my sizing.
What size did you end up with?
How tall are you?
And... the big questions I am been trying to figure out.....

The standover height on a dogma. I am 5' 7" (170 cm) with an inseam of 31. Do you think I would be able to comfortable stand over a 51.5 dogma ??


----------



## kevosinn (Feb 25, 2012)

im right around 5'11 and this is the 55. On my 2 colnago's I use a 110 stem but on this I run a 120. I was trying to go for a more compact geometry on this one. It seems to fit me pretty good. ill do some research about sizing for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2007)

*Thanks Kevosinn...*

I appreciate it. -- I seem to be unable to find stand over height for the dogma. 

In the picture is the seat height set for you already.


----------



## kevosinn (Feb 25, 2012)

its a little higher than I have it now, but for some reason the picture makes it look like the seat post is super high?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

mglenesk im pretty sure you are a 51.5


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Congratulations.* I am trying to figure out my sizing.
> What size did you end up with?
> How tall are you?
> And... the big questions I am been trying to figure out.....
> ...


I am 5' 7 1/2" with an inseam of 30, my Dogma 2 is 50


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

kevosinn said:


> Just finished her up! rides so good!


And a lovely bike it is. Tell us about you first ride and what did you notice as the most dramatic difference. 

But whoa! That's a lot of seat tube hang'n out. Have you been fitted for the kind of riding you intend to do? Maybe you have tons of experience and compete. To me though this seat height does seem to be a bit exterme. Please fill me in? 

I love the Dogma, and if I were a pro it's what I'd want, because every second counts. Also I wouldn't be paying for it myself. For me personally, I'd benefit more from one on one coaching than spending twice as much as my Quatro cost. 

I've been on racing style frames for over 40 years, and I'm 71 now. I've always been most comfortable with a more upright position, especially for climbing. Attached is an image of my Athena/Quatro with HED wheel upgrade.

My pro shop is Mark Brone's in Fountain City Wis. near LaCrosse. He is presently putting together a special factory order B on B Dogma with pink accents and electronic Campy. Price: About $14,000. Because it's a special order, Mark is attaching the decals. Apparently Pinarello is an accomodating factory to deal with, and they live their cycling.

Stay upright!


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> To me this does seem to be a bit exterme for a non-professional or cat ll.


Couldn't the same be said for simply owning a frame like that?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

locustfist said:


> Couldn't the same be said for simply owning a frame like that?


I'm happy for the orig. poster. However I did feel the seat tube was a bit high in relation to the bar.

Many digital cameras do give kind of a wide angle view, and this helps distort the image somewhat. Perhaps this is what I originally saw.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> Many digital cameras do give kind of a wide angle view, and this helps distort the image somewhat. Perhaps this is what I originally saw.


yes...shooting down at a bike will make the seatpost appear long


----------



## kevosinn (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey guys! the seat post is not out as far as it looks haha!! camera gave it a weird look. but as far as drop goes im perfectly comfortable with this set up. I can ride in the drops for 45min with out feeling a thing. The bike feels awesome! not sure if I like it as much as my m10 colnago but only time will tell.


----------



## Mr.Habanero (Oct 30, 2011)

Those are really nice guys.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

locustfist said:


> yes...shooting down at a bike will make the seatpost appear long


Yup. To get a nice picture of a bike, it helps to squat down low so you're looking straight at it.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Congratulations.* I am trying to figure out my sizing. ... I am 5' 7" (170 cm) with an inseam of 31. Do you think I would be able to comfortable stand over a 51.5 dogma ??


I think that could be too big for you. I'm 5'9" with a 32.2" inseam. I'm on a 51.5 Paris. With about 300 miles on it, I'm satisfied it fits me perfectly.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/my-new-pinarello-paris-275683.html


----------



## knew2thisgame (Apr 22, 2012)

*pinarello advice*

Hi, new to the forum.
Looking for info or advice on which Pinarello will give me similar comfort as a specialized Roubaix compact. I ride for endurance and recreation more so than racing. I have been considering either the Prince, Kobh, or one of the Quatro's.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard. 

The Kobh has been re-named the DogmaK, and a more economical version of the same design is available as the Rokh. Pronounced "Rock".


----------



## kevosinn (Feb 25, 2012)

this^^^


----------

